# Do you think there will be another Animal Crossing for 3DS?



## Xela (Jul 21, 2014)

The 3DS appears to have a longer life ahead of it than the original DS/DSLite/DSi had when it first came out. (To me at least).

That being said, do you think they will be making another AC game for 3DS? Maybe an HD remake of Wild World?

Tell me your thoughts! I'd love to know what you guys think!


----------



## washedupgulliver (Jul 21, 2014)

Hopefully I dont want to buy another device just to play the new animal crossing game


----------



## xiaonu (Jul 21, 2014)

I hope so, I feel like ACNL has alot of room for improvement. A newer version would be nice. They could just add new content (not DLC but actual game features), through patch updates, but it seems they haven't done anything like that.


----------



## Mariah (Jul 21, 2014)

Definitely not.


----------



## Jollian (Jul 21, 2014)

I kinda doubt it :/ but I hope there is another one. Having to buy other systems is annoying


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 21, 2014)

graphical improvement≠HD


----------



## Yui Z (Jul 21, 2014)

No, Nintendo have never made two Animal Crossing games for the same console. If they did, then there really wouldn't be much they could do with the game, such as adding new features, because they've probably gone as far as they possibly can with New Leaf anyway. 

I'd prefer it to be on a new console too.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 21, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> No, Nintendo have never made two Animal Crossing games for the same console.



http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Dōbutsu_no_Mori_+

http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Dōbutsu_no_Mori_e+

Highly unlikely they'll pull this again imo (especially since e+ was made in response to the western release of the game), but its still a thing that happened.


----------



## Yui Z (Jul 21, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Dōbutsu_no_Mori_+
> 
> http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Dōbutsu_no_Mori_e+
> 
> Highly unlikely they'll pull this again imo (especially since e+ was made in response to the western release of the game), but its still a thing that happened.



I don't count e+ because it was an update, rather than a completely new game. Also because it was a Japan exclusive thing, and not really a proper release to a bigger audience.


----------



## Skyfall (Jul 21, 2014)

I am hopeful but i doubt it.  They will release on a new console jyst to boost sales of that console.


----------



## CloudMoonZ (Jul 21, 2014)

I highly doubt that they would, even if they did as other people said, ACNL should be updated as it has room for improvements
Maybe they would put a new AC game on Wii U but I'm not sure~


----------



## Yui Z (Jul 21, 2014)

CloudMoonZ said:


> I highly doubt that they would, even if they did as other people said, ACNL should be updated as it has room for improvements
> Maybe they would put a new AC game on Wii U but I'm not sure~



This is what most people believe is going to happen, mainly because Nintendo usually put one game on each console to boost its sales. It would only makes sense for them to put the next one on Wii U, but I guess it depends.


----------



## LostNoob (Jul 21, 2014)

Not really much more that can be done with the 3DS to justify a sequel, I think NL pretty much pushes the 3DS as far as they can without sacrificing framerates (I'm looking at you Pokemon X and Y, the stuttering got pretty annoying!)

They could do DLC to add content like special events more items PWPs and villagers and stuff.
But to add anything new to the series without losing what already exists, better hardware is needed, either the Wii U or Nintendo's next handheld (if they make one)


----------



## nard (Jul 21, 2014)

Totally agree with most of the posts here. The 3DS really reached it's limits with AC:NL. Plus, who knows what Nintendo could do with Animal Crossing on the Wii U? Yes, I understand people like Animal Crossing on handhelds, but c'mon. The Wii U version could be so awesome!


----------



## Bcat (Jul 21, 2014)

Probably not. At least not in the vicinity of 5-6 years I think.


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 21, 2014)

I hope there's another AC for the 3DS, I'm a little short in my console money lol.


----------



## maarowak (Jul 21, 2014)

though i would rather have it on the next console, the idea of playing ac on the gamepad is very tempting for me! it sounds fun, and i'm looking forward for the improvements they might have with the next version. acnl was a big step compared to the other versions imho, so the next one will probably be much much better! choose skin tone, better rules regarding villager placement and projects, that would be so much fun~


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 21, 2014)

Doubt it. It'll be for Wii U, if anything. Can't you see why? The 3DS barely got any sales until the game came out and I think they'd want more people to buy the Wii U.


----------



## Jaden (Jul 21, 2014)

Honestly doubt that. They landed a great hit with AC:NL. Another AC game would be competition for this cash cow. ~_~


----------



## DaisyDynamite (Jul 22, 2014)

I really wish they wouldn't because I hate having to buy a new console every time a new game comes out (especially seeing as I very rarely play anything else on those devices) but the fact is that they've never had two animal crossing games on the same console before and their sales and ratings are still sky-high, so they'll just continue doing what they're doing until it fails (which it probably never will - I've already shelled out probably around ?200 on devices and Animal crossing games in the past few years)


----------



## Claris (Jul 22, 2014)

I hope there won't be any other AC on 3DS. I don't want my social life to sink that low.

Just kidding but yeah I don't think it's going to happen. On 3DS we'll see the Villager again in Smash Bros only, I think.


----------



## Marisska (Jul 22, 2014)

I hope so, but I doubt that will happen


----------



## jmeleigh23 (Jul 22, 2014)

I totally hope so but I don't think they will


----------



## Feloreena (Jul 23, 2014)

I really doubt there would be another released for 3DS. The next one is more likely to be on the Wii U, otherwise I don't think they'll make another one for handheld until Nintendo release a new handheld console.


----------



## Kitty Lu (Jul 23, 2014)

No I doubt they'll make another AC for game for the 3DS,  however I know it's been hinted at that they may be exploring using the Wii U as they made that Animal Crossing app thing for the MiiVerse. That's pure evidence that for over a year they've been playing around with AC hardware on the Wii U. 

I don't know how I feel about this, as I don't have a Wii U. But with Zelda's HD WW on the Wii U, if a new AC title was announced on for the Wii U I would probably go out and buy the console. Plus the Wii U needs all the popular titles it can get...


----------



## Stalfos (Jul 23, 2014)

No, I don't think that's likely at all. The next Animal Crossing will probably be for the Wii U or the successor to the 3DS and I'm not expecting it anytime soon.


----------



## Locket (Jul 23, 2014)

No, Nintendo would not do two games on the same console, it just would be weird. I bet the next Animal Crossing will be on the Wii U.


----------



## Togekiss (Jul 23, 2014)

I doubt it. Nintendo has never released 2 Animal Crossing games on the same system. We'll probably see another one on the Wii U.


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Jul 23, 2014)

I hope there isn't. Nintendo needs to turn all their attention to the Wii U to give it everything they possibly can. I love the GameCube and I always will, but it suffered for most of its life. The Wii U doesn't deserve the same fate.


----------



## Kitty Lu (Jul 23, 2014)

The Wii U just can't compete against the Xbox One and PS4.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 23, 2014)

I hope they don't. I think the cycle of Console-handheld-console-handheld has been nice and consistent, and console AC games always look better, and have more features. Plus we neeeeed bigger towns, and the smaller the device, the more scaled-down everything becomes. 

It would be cool if they released two games, one on the 3DS and on the Wii U, that were companions to each other.


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Jul 23, 2014)

Kitty Lu said:


> The Wii U just can't compete against the Xbox One and PS4.



Go watch the Smash Bros trailers, then see if you still agree with that.

Even if it were a good idea to release another Animal Crossing for the 3DS, Nintendo wouldn't do it. They stick to their beliefs, and their belief is that 1 game = 1 system. As far as I can remember, Mario Party is the only series to abandon that, what with Mario Party 4-7 on the GameCube and Mario Party 8-9 on the Wii. 4 whole games on one, two more on the other. 

Although in my opinion, Mario Party 9 was Nintendo trying to apologize for Mario Party 8. Mario Party 10 is their apology for the previous 11 Mario Parties. (But there might be 12? Has the 3DS one released yet?)


----------



## Bowie (Jul 23, 2014)

I hope not. Nintendo have never chosen to release an Animal Crossing title on the same console twice, and, I think they should stick to that routine.


----------



## Kitty Lu (Jul 23, 2014)

PaperLuigi3 said:


> Go watch the Smash Bros trailers, then see if you still agree with that.



I watched it and I still agree with it. Smash bros doesn't appeal to me personally, and I doubt it's going to bump the sales of the Wii U so much so that the Wii U comes even _close_ to Xoox and Playstation sales. 13 years old don't want to play Mario anymore... they want to play COD. (As sad as that is...)


----------



## Xela (Jul 24, 2014)

They went through two generations of Pokemon on the DS. Just sayin.


----------



## mishka (Jul 24, 2014)

I hope so. I really don't want to buy a whole new device to play animal crossing. (I think the wii u is kinda dumb *gasp*)


----------



## yro (Jul 25, 2014)

Doubt it. Can't think of anything that they could make different enough to make it worth buying, tbh.
I'll wait for the WiiU version in a couple years.


----------



## WonderK (Jul 25, 2014)

The next animal crossing game will most likely come out for the Wii U.


----------



## Mayor Lark (Jul 25, 2014)

I'll be really upset if they make the next animal crossing for Wii U. It seems like their most likely choice, but they should learn a thing or two from the popularity boost ACNL had on the AC community.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm pretty certain that the next AC will be on the Wii U. It's practically been confirmed after Nintendo mentioned that they want Amiibo to work with an AC game in the future. Along with the previously mentioned AC Plaza on Wii U already showing they have the current villagers modelled for it. 
I just hope a Wii U version is a bigger upgrade than CF was to WW.


----------



## amyvity (Jul 26, 2014)

I doubt it will be for 3DS. They always have to make another game console and then you have to purchase that in order to play the new game. Nintendo is really money hungry and makes new consoles for the cash.


----------



## atouchofanarchy (Jul 26, 2014)

Honestly doubt it; I imagine that it will be the last one for 3DS and if they make another it will be for a new platform.


----------



## KristianKenneth (Jul 26, 2014)

I hope so! I want a new AC game that is a refresh and more things to do


----------



## LegoJackPirate (Jul 27, 2014)

I don't think so I think the next one will be on the Wii U Animal Crossing New leaf raised 3DS sales so it will _maybe_ raise Wii U sales.


----------



## Silversea (Jul 28, 2014)

Seems unlikely, but you never know.


----------



## Holla (Jul 28, 2014)

Not likely. It's more likely one will come out for the Wii U, as City Folk was on the original Wii. It's too bad considering I don't have a Wii U and likely won't get one due to money and school. My 3DS is expensive and distracting enough. XD


----------



## mattyboo1 (Jul 29, 2014)

the next one will probably be on a different console. probably because they would want the increase profits on that console. they have also never made 2 games for one console before.


----------



## Leafeon0 (Jul 29, 2014)

It will probably be on the Wiiu since it's such a popular series and the Wiiu isn't doing too well on sales.


----------



## ForkNayon (Jul 29, 2014)

I want to say yes, but I know better. Their track record gives me no reason to believe that they'll release two AC games for one system. I feel the next AC installment will be for the Wii U.


----------



## MayorErin (Jul 30, 2014)

I doubt it. But honestly, I just want some new villagers.


----------



## MaeCie (Aug 2, 2014)

I think it would be cool if they made some expansion stuff for the game new villagers/task/PWPS...etc I just bought a 3ds XL and buying AC:NL again so I'm hoping 3ds is around for awhile and gets a new AC on it or a cross platform one with the wii u


----------



## nekosync (Aug 2, 2014)

mishka said:


> I hope so. I really don't want to buy a whole new device to play animal crossing. (I think the wii u is kinda dumb *gasp*)



Me too.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 3, 2014)

No chance for another 3DS AC


----------

